# anyone on here collect fish?



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

does anyone on here that dives or snorkel collect sea life for their own personal aquariums??


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

where did you collect from?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

used to collect for the dive shop that i deckhanded for a few years ago. would go down the rigs and get the fish. used nets and tuberware with lids. tried to get the ones closest to the surface becasue of temps or tried to come up real slow. our always lived.


----------

